# Rate my Plate.



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

I've realised I haven't been contributing much to the Forum unless it's been about Covid, Kiddy Fiddlers or Weed, so thought I'd start here.

Hoping the MODS can make this a Sticky?!?

Let's be honest we are all Middle Aged or old here (30+) so let's act our age and talk about Dinners, I'd like it to be a place where we can all share pictures of our Dinners whether Cooking ourselves or having someone cook for us, a place where we can all post without (much) judgement and appreciate each other.

I'll even go first...
Tonight I have made Crispy Basa with Jersey Royals and Sauce Vierge.

Let's see yours...


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Oioi said:


> View attachment 216902


Would be much better had you not of mixed Meats 5/10


----------



## Robbie1981 (Dec 21, 2021)

lamb dinner due to being away yesterday


----------



## 127189 (Feb 25, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> Would be much better had you not of mixed Meats 5/10


Bit judgy of you Wylde?? Thought this was a safe place ☹


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

I went to @JohnnyBiggerton1986 restaurant so got this again


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> I've realised I haven't been contributing much to the Forum unless it's been about Covid, Kiddy Fiddlers or Weed, so thought I'd start here.
> 
> Hoping the MODS can make this a Sticky?!?
> 
> ...


Your kitchen looks shit 
Your plates are ugly
And food doesn't look very nice 


Also no sign of a dong flopping about in the bottom of the pic 


3/10


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

How did you manage to steal the plate from spoons?
Food looks shit 3.5/10


----------



## 127189 (Feb 25, 2021)

mrwright said:


> Your kitchen looks shit
> Your plates are ugly
> And food doesn't look very nice
> 
> ...


I thought the same and was disappointed most about this but making an effort to clean up my sinister self. Disappointed, Wylde. So much space to utilise with Dong as well as adding some creativity to your pic.


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Robbie1981 said:


> lamb dinner due to being away yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 216905


👍would scran, without the mint source


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> I've realised I haven't been contributing much to the Forum unless it's been about Covid, Kiddy Fiddlers or Weed, so thought I'd start here.
> 
> Hoping the MODS can make this a Sticky?!?
> 
> ...


I bet you were gutted that you dropped it before getting the first pic


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> I've realised I haven't been contributing much to the Forum unless it's been about Covid, Kiddy Fiddlers or Weed, so thought I'd start here.
> 
> Hoping the MODS can make this a Sticky?!?
> 
> ...


Veggie dish?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> I bet you were gutted that you dropped it before getting the first pic


You’re so spiteful these days.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

1/10.
Because tea...


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> I went to @JohnnyBiggerton1986 restaurant so got this again


Standard


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You’re so spiteful these days.


Lack of steroids making like this 😒



Sorry @wylde99 i was being cruel just for comedy value. 

Your meal look delicious really


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Good thing I didn’t take a picture of tonight’s meal, I would’ve got a 1/10. I had a bag of microwave basmati rice with a spoonful of passata mixed in.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

DLTBB said:


> Good thing I didn’t take a picture of tonight’s meal, I would’ve got a 1/10. I had a bag of microwave basmati rice with a spoonful of passata mixed in.


Crypto crash hit you hard bro


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Crypto crash hit you hard bro


Still waiting for my Bitcoin off Oioi.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Fuxake, no wonder my lifts are shite. 🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Martinobie 192 (Jun 26, 2021)

Oioi said:


> View attachment 216902


Looks tops what way did you do the chicken mate


----------



## 127189 (Feb 25, 2021)

BLUE(UK) said:


> View attachment 216909
> 
> Fuxake, no wonder my lifts are shite. 🤬🤬🤬🤬


You keep cutting corners you end up going round in circles, big boiiii!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Martinobie 192 said:


> Looks tops what way did you do the chicken mate


Dunns River chicken seasoning. Banging as a daily dry run. The entire Dunns river range is excellent imo. Try their jerk, absolute fire


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Oioi said:


> View attachment 216902


Now we're tawkin....


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Not tonight but the kind of stuff I’m knocking out. Chicken with a mushroom sauce and assorted veg.


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

Donny dog said:


> View attachment 216912
> 
> Not tonight but the kind of stuff I’m knocking out. Chicken with a mushroom sauce and assorted veg.


Take the purple bits off the asparagus you animal


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Take the purple bits off the asparagus you animal


There’d be nothing of it left


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

You guys eat like fvcking animals


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)




----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Yesterday’s, not today’s.
Chicken shawarma, with rice and salad.
Kind of copied how my local Lebanese makes it if you don’t have a wrap.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Donny dog said:


> View attachment 216912
> 
> Not tonight but the kind of stuff I’m knocking out. Chicken with a mushroom sauce and assorted veg.


Won’t lie when my old cat was unwell this was identical to what he was sicking up.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Spieren said:


> View attachment 216917


Looks like my left foot atm


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> You guys eat like fvcking animals


To be fair to the boys, when you’re smashing 6 meals a day who’s got time to get pretentious.
Just get it in ya lads!


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

drwae said:


> View attachment 216921


Hold on!!!
There’s no excuse for this crime!


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

This was last week, chicken parm.....I'm now a week deep into a cut


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> To be fair to the boys, when you’re smashing 6 meals a day who’s got time to get pretentious.
> Just get it in ya lads!


Just me and @JohnnyBiggerton1986 it seems


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

mrwright said:


> Your kitchen looks shit
> Your plates are ugly
> And food doesn't look very nice
> 
> ...


I overcooked the Fish was the main problem.

@PaulNe Beans on Toast Classic!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

A seafood paella and a duck penang I've recently made


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

I’d be happy if I was served that panang in a Thai restaurant. Looks fancy 



G-man99 said:


> A seafood paella and a duck penang I've recently made
> 
> View attachment 216932
> 
> View attachment 216931


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Donny dog said:


> View attachment 216912
> 
> Not tonight but the kind of stuff I’m knocking out. Chicken with a mushroom sauce and assorted veg.


Why has your dog eaten the food then socked it nicely back onto your plate


Jeremybeadleshand said:


> View attachment 216927


What did you tell the Mrs? 
Hang on love need to make this look reet nice for strangers on the internet and pose..


----------



## marleylol (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> View attachment 216937


Eaten on your mattress.......????


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

G-man99 said:


> Eaten on your mattress.......????


Eaten *off* my mattress.

It wasn't out of date but it's been in the freezer about 6 months and it seems to have gone gelatinous in a few places... Don't think I'm going to eat the rest.


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)




----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> A seafood paella and a duck penang I've recently made
> 
> View attachment 216932
> 
> View attachment 216931


Now we're talking!


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

marleylol said:


> View attachment 216936


Is that rump steak on a Ed Hardy plate?


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)




----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> View attachment 216942
> 
> View attachment 216941


Rhubarb reefers?


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> Rhubarb reefers?


Crab sticks innit


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Crab sticks innit


Council sushi 😁


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> View attachment 216939


You went to the trouble of laying a table cloth, making bread buns and putting two wine glasses on the table for a midweek dinner?

How did the other come dine with me contestants score you?


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> Council sushi 😁


Damn right boyo


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

Donny dog said:


> You went to the trouble of laying a table cloth, making bread buns and putting two wine glasses on the table for a midweek dinner?
> 
> How did the other come dine with me contestants score you?


That was at a 3* Michelin restaurant in Paris


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Tonight's Quisine..

Sweet & Sour Pork Balls with Green Pea Rice.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Tonight's Quisine..
> 
> Sweet & Sour Pork Balls with Green Pea Rice.


Is that a small portion?


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

wylde99 said:


> Tonight's Quisine..
> 
> Sweet & Sour Pork Balls with Green Pea Rice.


You on a diet lad?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Is that a small portion?


It's a Gusto Box recipe lol the portions are small though Boxes are for 2 or 4 people but as I'm sure you know when something says "2 people" they don't take into account we are Gym Beasts that need lots of food.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> You on a diet lad?


I am shredding a bit right now yer mate


----------



## 127189 (Feb 25, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> I am shredding a bit right now yer mate


Man like Wylde be hammering a 3 pack of Yorkie and round of nutella on toast once he’s had a couple of bongs for supper.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Frenchy1986 said:


> Man like Wylde be hammering a 3 pack of Yorkie and round of nutella on toast once he’s had a couple of bongs for supper.


No mate, I've long mastered the art of deciplin, if I get the munchies for something sweet ill have Jelly or Strawberrys or something during the week but at the weekend usually have some Chocolate or a Dessert in the evenings, infact on Saturdays I don't count calories or watch what I eat just have whatever, gives me something to look forward too and is a mental break.


----------



## 127189 (Feb 25, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> No mate, I've long mastered the art of deciplin, if I get the munchies for something sweet ill have Jelly or Strawberrys or something during the week but at the weekend usually have some Chocolate or a Dessert in the evenings, infact on Saturdays I don't count calories or watch what I eat just have whatever, gives me something to look forward too and is a mental break.


Rocket lollies are currently keeping me on the straight and narrow. Helps me with choc cravings.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Frenchy1986 said:


> Rocket lollies are currently keeping me on the straight and narrow. Helps me with choc cravings.


Yer good shout Ice Lollies are good too hitting that sweet tooth but low calories


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> You on a diet lad?


When you don’t train you can’t get away with smashing man portions


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Tricky said:


> When you don’t train you can’t get away with smashing man portions


@Tricky why are you being mean to me?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

I do train, don't think I look that bad seeing as I mostly just spar and do 3 or 4 strength training sessions every week


----------



## 127189 (Feb 25, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> I do train, don't think I look that bad seeing as I mostly just spar and do 3 or 4 strength training sessions every week


Thanks, Wylde, Frenchy knows what he’s whacking off over tonight 🤠 

Might be worth you scribbling those family pics at the back in as well bro 👍


----------



## 127189 (Feb 25, 2021)

Tricky said:


> When you don’t train you can’t get away with smashing man portions


Can’t get away with smashing mans portions as you get older either, Trickster. Ol metabolism doesn’t work as well ☹ Slight alterations needed


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

This is a don't rate my plate......

Quick bulk food from yesterday, 12hr shift and then gym, means minimal hassle with food


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> This is a don't rate my plate......
> 
> Quick bulk food from yesterday, 12hr shift and then gym, means minimal hassle with food
> 
> View attachment 216955


School dinners


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> School dinners


Not far off


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> Not far off


Lush


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> I do train, don't think I look that bad seeing as I mostly just spar and do 3 or 4 strength training sessions every week


The clutter and lack of neck shave does not surprise me at all


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Tricky said:


> The clutter and lack of neck shave does not surprise me at all


Why?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> Why?


I would expect that from someone who believes the world is flat and run by lizard people. Who posts memes, contradicts themselves and smokes weed. Seems so many pot smokers don’t take pride in their appearance and or lack personal hygiene. The basics of washing their hair and shaving also seems to be up their with a trait of theirs. Similar story for the clutter and mess in the house on display in the picture. Just an observation and opinion formed after dealing with my weed smokers and conspiracy theorists over the years of being in their houses and speaking with them.


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

Tricky said:


> I would expect that from someone who believes the world is flat and run by lizard people. Who posts memes, contradicts themselves and smokes weed. Seems so many pot smokers don’t take pride in their appearance and or lack personal hygiene. The basics of washing their hair and shaving also seems to be up their with a trait of theirs. Similar story for the clutter and mess in the house on display in the picture. Just an observation and opinion formed after dealing with my weed smokers and conspiracy theorists over the years of being in their houses and speaking with them.


He rides a bike because they’ve got the cars all mic’ed up and listen to your conversations.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Here is a pic of a piece of steak from Aldi it’s ok but I can afford better


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

vetran said:


> Here is a pic of a piece of steak from Aldi it’s ok but I can afford better
> View attachment 216957


Looks like a fvcking crime scene 🤢


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

vetran said:


> Here is a pic of a piece of steak from Aldi it’s ok but I can afford better
> View attachment 216957


F me what a dive. Not putting you down I’m sure you’re happy but it’s a kip


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

vetran said:


> Here is a pic of a piece of steak from Aldi it’s ok but I can afford better
> View attachment 216957


Looks like there was a food fight mate - clean your mess up!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Tricky said:


> I would expect that from someone who believes the world is flat and run by lizard people. Who posts memes, contradicts themselves and smokes weed. Seems so many pot smokers don’t take pride in their appearance and or lack personal hygiene. The basics of washing their hair and shaving also seems to be up their with a trait of theirs. Similar story for the clutter and mess in the house on display in the picture. Just an observation and opinion formed after dealing with my weed smokers and conspiracy theorists over the years of being in their houses and speaking with them.


That's literally about a week of not shaving my chin lol, I'll have a tody up Friday evening ready for the weekend, I'm very hygienic and having 2 Showers at the moment as its Summer one in the morning and one in the evening.

The House is in a clutter and misses Bike is there as we are getting a new Washing Machine this week, that Bikes usually in the Kitchen but Washing Machine is pulled out ready to be replaced by new.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> That's literally about a week of not shaving my chin lol, I'll have a tody up Friday evening ready for the weekend, I'm very hygienic and having 2 Showers at the moment as its Summer one in the morning and one in the evening.
> 
> The House is in a clutter and misses Bike is there as we are getting a new Washing Machine this week, that Bikes usually in the Kitchen but Washing Machine is pulled out ready to be replaced by new.


Don't feel like you need to explain yourself to an Internet bully......

Thought you were better than this


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

About 300g chicken (raw weight), poached for about 20 minutes. Proper red sauce, none of your reduced sugar and salt crap.


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> About 300g chicken (raw weight), poached for about 20 minutes. Proper red sauce, none of your reduced sugar and salt crap.
> View attachment 216969


Fvcking hell that is grim as Fvck 😂


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

vetran said:


> Here is a pic of a piece of steak from Aldi it’s ok but I can afford better
> View attachment 216957


Vulgar.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> About 300g chicken (raw weight), poached for about 20 minutes. Proper red sauce, none of your reduced sugar and salt crap.
> View attachment 216969


Ever considered seasoning?


----------



## rhino-t (Nov 21, 2021)

@BelfastGuy82 

Why? That must taste terrible..


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

rhino-t said:


> @BelfastGuy82
> 
> Why? That must taste terrible..


If you like chicken, and you like red sauce, then, it tastes good. Not really understanding the negativity, don't you like chicken..?


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

DLTBB said:


> Ever considered seasoning?


Like what? Some of that All Spice nonsense? Don't really see that it would add anything. The red sauce is there for taste and I'm pretty happy with it. 

I find that I can do things that I love every day without getting bored. Alpen, Granola, Chicken and red sauce, Pepsi Max.

I live a simple boring life.


----------



## rhino-t (Nov 21, 2021)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> If you like chicken, and you like red sauce, then, it tastes good. Not really understanding the negativity, don't you like chicken..?


I love chicken , just not boiled hahah. Not much of a fan of red sauce either as I'm older than 9. 

Fair play if you enjoy it tho


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Like what? Some of that All Spice nonsense? Don't really see that it would add anything. The red sauce is there for taste and I'm pretty happy with it.
> 
> I find that I can do things that I love every day without getting bored. Alpen, Granola, Chicken and red sauce, Pepsi Max.
> 
> I live a simple boring life.


At least cut it up and sauté it you Neanderthal


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> About 300g chicken (raw weight), poached for about 20 minutes. Proper red sauce, none of your reduced sugar and salt crap.
> View attachment 216969


I thought that was ice cream with raspberry sauce


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> If you like chicken, and you like red sauce, then, it tastes good. Not really understanding the negativity, don't you like chicken..?


Honestly from reading all the comments on here seems like weightlifters have turned into pansies that won't eat anything that's not a 5 star meal. When I took lifting seriously food was just business didn't matter if if wasnt a restaurant standard. As long as it had enough protein, carbs and low in fat then it's good to go


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> I do train, don't think I look that bad seeing as I mostly just spar and do 3 or 4 strength training sessions every week


House is a mess. 
Your bird and/or mum looks fit in the party hat on the pic at the back



Jackoffblades said:


> I thought that was ice cream with raspberry sauce


Same got very confused as to why he was having chicken ice-cream


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

Jackoffblades said:


> Honestly from reading all the comments on here seems like weightlifters have turned into pansies that won't eat anything that's not a 5 star meal. When I took lifting seriously food was just business didn't matter if if wasnt a restaurant standard. As long as it had enough protein, carbs and low in fat then it's good to go


There’s restaurant standard, then there’s fvcking roadkill. There is a middle ground. You wouldn’t understand that as you go from eating right and training to being an alcoholic. Nuance is your friend.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

G-man99 said:


> Don't feel like you need to explain yourself to an Internet bully......
> 
> Thought you were better than this


I know I felt bad reading it


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

_k_


vetran said:


> Here is a pic of a piece of steak from Aldi it’s ok but I can afford better
> View attachment 216957


Is that a McDonalds curry sauce next to that steak?


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

BUFFMAN said:


> _k_
> 
> 
> Is that a McDonalds curry sauce next to that steak?


The guy lives in shit. Imagine being 60 and eating mcDonald’s


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> The guy lives in shit. Imagine being 60 and eating mcDonald’s


What's not to like about that


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

Jackoffblades said:


> What's not to like about that


I just find it sad that someone’s on this forum, a gym and fitness forum, eating McDonald’s, not training at all and living like a pig.

move onto mums net or something ffs. Same for you, get on an AA forum and come back here when you’re actually training again.

people are on here to better themselves. Yet there’s certain individuals who are hell bent on doing the opposite, and enjoying the fact they’re doing so. It’s pathetic.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> I just find it sad that someone’s on this forum, a gym and fitness forum, eating McDonald’s, not training at all and living like a pig.
> 
> move onto mums net or something ffs. Same for you, get on an AA forum and come back here when you’re actually training again.
> 
> people are on here to better themselves. Yet there’s certain individuals who are hell bent on doing the opposite, and enjoying the fact they’re doing so. It’s pathetic.


No I'll stay here just to annoy you


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> I just find it sad that someone’s on this forum, a gym and fitness forum, eating McDonald’s, not training at all and living like a pig.
> 
> move onto mums net or something ffs. Same for you, get on an AA forum and come back here when you’re actually training again.
> 
> people are on here to better themselves. Yet there’s certain individuals who are hell bent on doing the opposite, and enjoying the fact they’re doing so. It’s pathetic.


99% of vets stuff is set up and taking the piss calm down 
I'd bet 99% of this forum don't looks like they lift


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

mrwright said:


> 99% of vets stuff is set up and taking the piss calm down
> I'd bet 99% of this forum don't looks like they lift


He's just on his period


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

mrwright said:


> 99% of vets stuff is set up and taking the piss calm down
> I'd bet 99% of this forum don't looks like they lift


he must have a lot of forethought to post a joke now that took him 6 months of drinking his tea and not washing the cup. And that’s just one item in that photo.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> he must have a lot of forethought to post a joke now that took him 6 months of drinking his tea and not washing the cup. And that’s just one item in that photo.


Wouldn't put it past him 
It's been used before in his joke pics


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> I do train, don't think I look that bad seeing as I mostly just spar and do 3 or 4 strength training sessions every week


I think you look lovely. 🥰


----------



## 127189 (Feb 25, 2021)

vetran said:


> Here is a pic of a piece of steak from Aldi it’s ok but I can afford better
> View attachment 216957


Who’s house did you break into Vet? I’d wash your hands before you leave if I were you?


----------



## 127189 (Feb 25, 2021)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> About 300g chicken (raw weight), poached for about 20 minutes. Proper red sauce, none of your reduced sugar and salt crap.
> View attachment 216969


Sorry bro but @vetran pic looks Michelin compared to his.


----------



## 127189 (Feb 25, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> *When I took lifting seriously food was just business *


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Frenchy1986 said:


> Who’s house did you break into Vet? I’d wash your hands before you leave if I were you?


@JohnnyBiggerton1986 house mate his mrs invites me round she said he always fcks of in his bedroom every night doing his curls and won’t be down for 2 hours


----------



## 127189 (Feb 25, 2021)

vetran said:


> @JohnnyBiggerton1986 house mate his mrs invites me round she said he always fcks of in his bedroom every night doing his curls and won’t be down for 2 hours


That’s kind of his Mrs….her names Jeff isn’t it? 

Well, mate, those 2 hours worth of masturbation curls will go to waste once you tuck into his plate of liver. He’ll have nothing to eat 🤣 Enjoy bro 👍


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> No mate, I've long mastered the art of deciplin,


Can you truly master an art without ever learning how to spell it?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Looks like a fvcking crime scene 🤢


@vetran ’s photos are often staged for comedic value.
He must not have had his plastic spider or 25 year old Nokia to hand while setting up that little scene.

The heavily stained coffee cup is a regular prop though.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Jackoffblades said:


> Honestly from reading all the comments on here seems like weightlifters have turned into pansies that won't eat anything that's not a 5 star meal. When I took lifting seriously food was just business didn't matter if if wasnt a restaurant standard. As long as it had enough protein, carbs and low in fat then it's good to go


Fish and a rice cake.

Init bruv?


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

Frenchy1986 said:


> Sorry bro but @vetran pic looks Michelin compared to his.


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> About 300g chicken (raw weight), poached for about 20 minutes. Proper red sauce, none of your reduced sugar and salt crap.
> View attachment 216969


Not a bit of me that.


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Jackoffblades said:


> Honestly from reading all the comments on here seems like weightlifters have turned into pansies that won't eat anything that's not a 5 star meal. When I took lifting seriously food was just business didn't matter if if wasnt a restaurant standard. As long as it had enough protein, carbs and low in fat then it's good to go


Some people just enjoy nice food, even simple things done well, a pansies because you like too eat decent of half decent swag😄😄😄 must mean you're big, strong & hard nails if you make no effort with you're food


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

@Jackoffblades Time for a comeback mucker! Get off the booze and get on the bench! Not too late to turn things round.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

BUFFMAN said:


> @Jackoffblades Time for a comeback mucker! Get off the booze and get on the bench! Not too late to turn things round.


I'm trying. Did legs today. Now having carrot cake and clotted cream. Let the gains begin


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Jackoffblades said:


> I'm trying. Did legs today. Now having carrot cake and clotted cream. Let the gains begin
> View attachment 217009


Wtf


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Jackoffblades said:


> I'm trying. Did legs today. Now having carrot cake and clotted cream. Let the gains begin
> View attachment 217009


So many gains I gotta turn my phone to landscape. 😎


----------



## 127189 (Feb 25, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> I'm trying. Did legs today. Now having carrot cake and clotted cream. Let the gains begin
> View attachment 217009


No legs were done today, Pinocchio


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> Wtf


Notice how he prioritises buying booze over in date food.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Carrot cake is immense.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

BUFFMAN said:


> Carrot cake is immense.


Felt shameful after eating all the clotted cream with them


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Notice how he prioritises buying booze over in date food.


If I'm eating it on the day I get it cheaper so I win


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

Jackoffblades said:


> Felt shameful after eating all the clotted cream with them


Its alright, wash it down with a bottle of Cassini


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Its alright, wash it down with a bottle of Cassini


Shut up johnysmallerton


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

Jackoffblades said:


> Shut up johnysmallerton


Sorry Mr. racist. Got your racist post deleted. 😂 enjoy your lambrini


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Sorry Mr. racist. Got your racist post deleted. 😂 enjoy your lambrini


And here's why because of you snow flake


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

Jackoffblades said:


> And here's why because of you snow flake
> View attachment 217025


Comparing a race of people to the male appendage is just stupid and racist(derogatory and belittling of a race of people). Just a fact that you can’t handle. Again, enjoy being an alcoholic, jobless, council estate dwelling, waste of oxygen.

I’ll happily be a ‘snowflake’ if it means being a man, defending my family, not being an alcoholic and not living in shit eating gone off sainsburys carrot cake.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Comparing a race of people to the male appendage is just stupid and racist(derogatory and belittling of a race of people). Just a fact that you can’t handle. Again, enjoy being an alcoholic, jobless, council estate dwelling, waste of oxygen.
> 
> I’ll happily be a ‘snowflake’ if it means being a man, defending my family, not being an alcoholic and not living in shit eating gone off sainsburys carrot cake.


Not gone off omg it's so funny listening to you type. Here's you typing


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

Jackoffblades said:


> Not gone off omg it's so funny listening to you type. Here's you typing
> View attachment 217026


Wrong again jackoftwat. 

this is literally you;


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Bloody hell gents, that escalated rather fast 😲


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

BUFFMAN said:


> Bloody hell gents, that escalated rather fast 😲


It's not my fault. I think johnysmallerton is gay for me


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

Jackoffblades said:


> It's not my fault. I think johnysmallerton is gay for me


Sort your life out


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Jackoffblades said:


> It's not my fault. I think johnysmallerton is gay for me


Shut up and get off the drink you waste man


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Sort your life out





Tricky said:


> Shut up and get off the drink you waste man


**** off


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Thanks lads. The immaturity shown on this forum sometimes makes me feel a whole lot more secure in my life choices. I’m 41 and could write letters in crayon, shit my kecks and burst out crying for no apparent reason and feel I’ve still got plenty of room to go before I hit the depths of stupidity displayed by some on here!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Donny dog said:


> Thanks lads. The immaturity shown on this forum sometimes makes me feel a whole lot more secure in my life choices. I’m 41 and could write letters in crayon, shit my kecks and burst out crying for no apparent reason and feel I’ve still got plenty of room to go before I hit the depths of stupidity displayed by some on here!


What did you have for Dinner though?
I forgot to upload mine last night and it was lovely, some Chicken Pasta dish with Lemon, Creme Fresh and Cheese in it


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Last night's munch......


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

What sauce you go for Garlic Mayo?
You've made me want a Kebab now it's Saturday cheat day so might go for it


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

worked out hard so big spag bol it is. Look at the damn layers of spaghetti, mince and sauce, cheese and lettuce. 3000 calories worth. Let the fat gains begin


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

@wylde99 

The mrs has knocked up some Spanish tapas type stuff. The dips are home made. Unfortunately I don’t have a herd of pigs or dairy in the back garden where I can produce my own salami/chorizo/cheese.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Donny dog said:


> @wylde99
> 
> The mrs has knocked up some Spanish tapas type stuff. The dips are home made. Unfortunately I don’t have a herd of pigs or dairy in the back garden where I can produce my own salami/chorizo/cheese.
> 
> View attachment 217044


Did you you borrow one of @vetran props (sneakers) for this pic?


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> Did you you borrow one of @vetran props (sneakers) for this pic?


That ain’t a sneaker (as you call it) it’s vetrans finest serving platter


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

G-man99 said:


> Last night's munch......
> 
> View attachment 217035


I do often wonder how bad a chicken shish is calorie wise? Obviously if you take away the bread and sauce.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Donny dog said:


> @wylde99
> 
> The mrs has knocked up some Spanish tapas type stuff. The dips are home made. Unfortunately I don’t have a herd of pigs or dairy in the back garden where I can produce my own salami/chorizo/cheese.
> 
> View attachment 217044


Nice platter, just need some Olives!

I must admit I went a bit overboard yesterday I ate so badly but have eaten like a Rabbir during the week so don't feel too bad, just lots of Red Meat and Sugar yesterday having 2 Cheese Burgers for Lunch which I grilled myself, was planning on cooking but misses said she would order us a Pizza so just had that then I smashed half a box of Heroes, will probably skip Leg day today and do it tomorrow as I'm about to watch last night's UFC.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Bought a pound of fresh shrimp and made a couple of salads with them......cutting.....good protein in shrimp and almost zero fat and no carbs.


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

400g peri peri chicken thighs
New potatoes and sugar snaps i grew myself in the garden
Bit of stir fry
Hummus and Tzatziki


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

Restless83 said:


> View attachment 217065
> 400g peri peri chicken thighs
> New potatoes and sugar snaps i grew myself in the garden
> Bit of stir fry
> Hummus and Tzatziki


...do you not own a potato peeler?


----------



## OMG-😱-I’m-so-big! (7 mo ago)

UK2USA said:


> Bought a pound of fresh shrimp and made a couple of salads with them......cutting.....good protein in shrimp and almost zero fat and no carbs.
> View attachment 217058
> View attachment 217059


Dem der cholesterol gainz 👊


----------



## OMG-😱-I’m-so-big! (7 mo ago)

wylde99 said:


> What sauce you go for Garlic Mayo?
> You've made me want a Kebab now it's Saturday cheat day so might go for it


That’s seamen mate…don’t you know all kebab shop owners are gay!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Jackoffblades said:


> View attachment 217043
> worked out hard so big spag bol it is. Look at the damn layers of spaghetti, mince and sauce, cheese and lettuce. 3000 calories worth. Let the fat gains begin


Pretty sure your maths is off if you think that little tub is 3000kcals


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> ...do you not own a potato peeler?


Yeah mate,own a bed frame as well


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

mrwright said:


> Pretty sure your maths is off if you think that little tub is 3000kcals


It's more and I'm definitely right that it was more.


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

Jackoffblades said:


> It's more and I'm definitely right that it was more.


Must have got every member of uk M to spunk in it to be that many calories you cum guzzling whore


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Must have got every member of uk M to spunk in it to be that many calories you cum guzzling whore


I'm sorry but did the both you's make it? Iv been counting calories since the age of 15 since I started lifting I'm 34 now. 750g of mince, 2 jars of sauce, around 1000 cals of pasta. Around 1000cals of cheese. And yous both no all this from a picture. I'm sure most people these days have learning difficulties where they assume when they don't even know. Honestly your starting to get on my nerves now @JohnnyBiggerton1986 ill smash your face in real life you tit. Put you on life support machine


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Jackoffblades said:


> I'm sorry but did the both you's make it? Iv been counting calories since the age of 15 since I started lifting I'm 34 now. 750g of mince, 2 jars of sauce, around 1000 cals of pasta. Around 1000cals of cheese. And yous both no all this from a picture. I'm sure most people these days have learning difficulties where they assume when they don't even know. Honestly your starting to get on my nerves now @JohnnyBiggerton1986 ill smash your face in real life you tit. Put you on life support machine


Well......... 

@DarkKnight 
@vetran 

Hes getting rowdy, I know you don't want no trouble


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

Jackoffblades said:


> I'm sorry but did the both you's make it? Iv been counting calories since the age of 15 since I started lifting I'm 34 now. 750g of mince, 2 jars of sauce, around 1000 cals of pasta. Around 1000cals of cheese. And yous both no all this from a picture. I'm sure most people these days have learning difficulties where they assume when they don't even know. Honestly your starting to get on my nerves now @JohnnyBiggerton1986 ill smash your face in real life you tit. Put you on life support machine


Calm down mate, you need a drink 😂


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

Restless83 said:


> Yeah mate,own a bed frame as well


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Healthy breakfast and 40g protein


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Good bit of presentation there as well! Would eat that now.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

BUFFMAN said:


> Good bit of presentation there as well! Would eat that now.


450g 5% fage, Peach, strawberries, pecans and honey


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Strawberries are in season here - 99 cents a box (82p), had to buy five of them. I see Fage and Strawberries in my future.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

In week 3 of my cut.....needed a bit of hot sauce to spice it up, boring, but the protein was good. Lost 7.5 pounds in 2.5 weeks.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

UK2USA said:


> In week 3 of my cut.....needed a bit of hot sauce to spice it up, boring, but the protein was good. Lost 7.5 pounds in 2.5 weeks.
> View attachment 217187


Nice plate


----------



## 127189 (Feb 25, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> 450g 5% fage, Peach, strawberries, pecans and honey


Somebody’s doing well 🤠


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Misses Is away, she would never eat this dogs dinner which i absolutely smashed and loved every mouthful.
Good Protein and Carbs after a busy day Sparring and a lower body session

2 Chicken Kievs with Spaghetti and Tomatoe, Onion , Garlic sauce.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Summer food for dinner


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Yo I actually cooked this from scratch boys.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> Yo I actually cooked this from scratch boys.
> View attachment 217308


Nice bit of green squeezed on to the side 😁


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> Nice bit of green squeezed on to the side 😁


Gotta get muh micros init.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> Misses Is away, she would never eat this dogs dinner which i absolutely smashed and loved every mouthful.
> Good Protein and Carbs after a busy day Sparring and a lower body session
> 
> 2 Chicken Kievs with Spaghetti and Tomatoe, Onion , Garlic sauce.


Did you inherit your nans gave and cutlery too


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

MAN LIKE ME YANO FAM


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Lobster ravioli, octopus, creme brulew


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Oioi said:


> Lobster ravioli, octopus, creme brulew


Well presented


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> Well presented


Not my doing


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Oioi said:


> Not my doing


No way!


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Still cutting......







Over 40 grams of protein in those 8 ounces of shrimp and they are so easy to eat.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Oioi said:


> Lobster ravioli, octopus, creme brulew


Selfish! There are people using to heat or eat due to the lizard people who run the country and their price hikes and here you are flaunting this.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

UK2USA said:


> Still cutting......
> View attachment 217312
> 
> Over 40 grams of protein in those 8 ounces of shimp and they are so easy to eat.


You must be loaded on the prawns all the time. High roller. Than amount of prawns would be about £5 where I live in the supermarket maybe even £7


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Tricky said:


> You must be loaded on the prawns all the time. High roller. Than amount of prawns would be about £5 where I live in the supermarket maybe even £7


Fresh seafood is plentiful in Florida mate and it used to be cheap but lately prices have been going up like everything else. I paid $11 for a pound of the shrimp. I bought a pound of fresh Cod and it was $16 - about £12 ish which I thought was expensive.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

UK2USA said:


> Fresh seafood is plentiful in Florida mate and it used to be cheap but lately prices have been going up like everything else. I paid $11 for a pound of the shrimp. I bought a pound of fresh Cod and it was $16 - about £12 ish which I thought was expensive.


But you must save a fortune on not having to wash your plates after using them 

All about that balance


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Goats cheese and truffle burger


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Pon


Oioi said:


> View attachment 217339
> 
> Goats cheese and truffle burger


Ponce

Your basket of 7 chips has been pushed over in an artsy fartsy way
Pricks can't even put the bap on the burger


Not even got plates


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

mrwright said:


> Pon
> Ponce
> 
> Your basket of 7 chips has been pushed over in an artsy fartsy way
> ...


Times are hard dude. I was grateful they gave me a bun ffs


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

G-man99 said:


> Healthy breakfast and 40g protein
> 
> View attachment 217130


Wtf is that? Walnuts with strawberries. To each there own. Bizzare combo though


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Post workout meal today. This is what you eat to gain muscle


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jackoffblades said:


> Wtf is that? Walnuts with strawberries. To each there own. Bizzare combo though


Greek fage yoghurt, strawberries, nectarine, pecans and honey 

Not exactly bizarre really is it........??


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

G-man99 said:


> Greek fage yoghurt, strawberries, nectarine, pecans and honey
> 
> Not exactly bizarre really is it........??


No walnuts? Thought they were walnuts in the picture. The idea of walnuts and strawberry as a combo is weird for me but to each there own . Chill bro its a prank it's a prank


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jackoffblades said:


> No walnuts? Thought they were walnuts in the picture. The idea of walnuts and strawberry as a combo is weird for me but to each there own . Chill bro its a prank it's a prank


I'm always chilled brohomo 🙂


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

G-man99 said:


> I'm always chilled brohomo 🙂


I know that's why your my lover 🥰💖🥰💖


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

All inclusive so can't complain, 4 burgers, steamed veg and some cheese. 

Not bad


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

vlb said:


> View attachment 217386
> 
> 
> All inclusive so can't complain, 4 burgers, steamed veg and some cheese.
> ...


Where you at mate??


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Where you at mate??


Crete mate

Round 2, roast chicken and rice


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

vlb said:


> Crete mate


Are you using a VPN?

Usually the little flag below a persons name changes to that of the country they're in.


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Are you using a VPN?
> 
> Usually the little flag below a persons name changes to that of the country they're in.


None of your business you nosey ****


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice and colourful


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

G-man99 said:


> View attachment 217398
> 
> 
> Nice and colourful


I would do that cum all over it. Would need mayo over it for me


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jackoffblades said:


> I would do that cum all over it. Would need mayo over it for me


Used chilli oil and parmesan for the dressing 




Sounds more appealing than Jack's smeg........


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> Used chilli oil and parmesan for the dressing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was mainly impressed with his coherence by this time on a Saturday


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Oioi said:


> I was mainly impressed with his coherence by this time on a Saturday











Cheers


Chhers




www.uk-muscle.co.uk





You spoke to soon........


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Boring breakfast, with a small bowl of oatmeal to fuel the workkout.







Almost 4 weeks done, I'm getting ready for one real meal soon I think.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

UK2USA said:


> Boring breakfast, with a small bowl of oatmeal to fuel the workkout.
> View attachment 217432
> 
> Almost 4 weeks done, I'm getting ready for one real meal soon I think.


Those plates make me feel so uncomfortable. 
It would affect the enjoyment of me eating a meal on them


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Are you using a VPN?
> 
> Usually the little flag below a persons name changes to that of the country they're in.


Na mate I'm on my phone roaming with Vodafone


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> View attachment 217398
> 
> 
> Nice and colourful


Always gotta one up me ya massive bellend, mind that bottle of women's perfume you dm'd me to ask me to get you from duty free... Well you can ram it.... Funnily enough the bottle was shaped like an ass plug.... 

😁


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

vlb said:


> Always gotta one up me ya massive bellend, mind that bottle of women's perfume you dm'd me to ask me to get you from duty free... Well you can ram it.... Funnily enough the bottle was shaped like an ass plug....
> 
> 😁


In fairness, it's only a salad and steak.....


But made with love and affection


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> In fairness, it's only a salad and steak.....
> 
> 
> But made with love and affection


Beat this

8 humburgers and mushroom sauce.... And a builders erse 😂😂


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

vlb said:


> Beat this
> 
> 8 humburgers and mushroom sauce.... And a builders erse 😂😂
> 
> ...


Presentation is off the charts 😁 

You have a hidden talent Sir!


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

vlb said:


> Beat this
> 
> 8 humburgers and mushroom sauce.... And a builders erse 😂😂
> 
> ...


Crack on mate!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Presentation is off the charts 😁
> 
> You have a hidden talent Sir!


Suck ma balls ya melt 🤣🤣


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

vlb said:


> Suck ma balls ya melt 🤣🤣


Looks like something JohnnyBiggerton1986 would serve up in his restaurant


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

By 'restaurant's' you mean 'kfc franchise' 😂


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

vlb said:


> By 'restaurant's' you mean 'kfc franchise' 😂


Cnut wouldn't have the ability to run a soup kitchen


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

@vlb I'm on your level tonight 🤣


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

G-man99 said:


> @vlb I'm on your level tonight 🤣
> 
> View attachment 217522


Wassat green fing on da wall..?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Wassat green fing on da wall..?


Mould


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Did you eat all those tatties yourself @G-man99 ?
Love me some tatties.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

felladrol said:


> Did you eat all those tatties yourself @G-man99 ?
> Love me some tatties.


Yup, trying to grow and big strong, so I can knock @DarkKnight out and then @Skittlez straight after


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Skittlez easy, but Dark Knight....Don't even try it! What you call hell, he calls home.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> Yup, trying to grow and big strong, so I can knock @DarkKnight out and then @Skittlez straight after


That's how you do it properly.
I can appreciate anyone who can put down decent amount of food without constantly complaining about it like whiny wimp.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> Yup, trying to grow and big strong, so I can knock @DarkKnight out and then @Skittlez straight after


You’ll need more than a few new potatoes to get to my level of fierceness G mon


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

G-man99 said:


> Mould


Never seen green mould... did you mean moss?

What is it really though, and does it do anything?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

G-man99 said:


> View attachment 217566


Oh... so it's just a green piece of metal that serves no purpose?

I see... Nice pussy.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Oh... so it's just a green piece of metal that serves no purpose?
> 
> I see... Nice pussy.


Glass splash back


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

G-man99 said:


> Glass splash back


We live very different lives. Nearly 20 years old my cooker is.


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> Glass splash back


No point explaining to that ****! Way out of his league…..He still sleeps on a mattress on the deck.


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

MM84! said:


> No point explaining to that ****! Way out of his league…..He still sleeps on a mattress on the deck.


You're my least favourite of Ketones multiple personalities, far too mouthy for my liking.


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> You're my least favourite of Ketones multiple personalities, far too mouthy for my liking.


Good comeback bro. Be dangerous if you had a few brain cells.


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

MM84! said:


> Good comeback bro. Be dangerous if you had a few brain cells.


Enough brain cells to know that it's you; not enough to understand why this account hasn't been banned yet.


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Enough brain cells to know that it's you; not enough to understand why this account hasn't been banned yet.


Obviously not as much as you think or you would clearly be able distinguish the difference in typing style alone !!


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

MM84! said:


> Obviously not as much as you think or you would clearly be able distinguish the difference in typing style alone !!


Let's see now, where is that ignore function... Oh yes, there it is. Bye-bye.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Today was my 69th birthday an my 8 and 10 year old daughters took me out to eat - five weeks into a cut mind you, but it is my birthday, so.......Longhorn Steakhouse







Followed by Jeremiah's Italian Ice







Back to the cut tomorrow I guess.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> You're my least favourite of Ketones multiple personalities, far too mouthy for my liking.


Skittlez is my least favourite personality Too fooking slimy.
JohnnyBig was decent. Has he had that one banned?


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

UK2USA said:


> Today was my 69th birthday an my 8 and 10 year old daughters took me out to eat - five weeks into a cut mind you, but it is my birthday, so.......Longhorn Steakhouse
> View attachment 217577
> 
> Followed by Jeremiah's Italian Ice
> ...


Looks banging! You’re only 69 once mate…..phuck the diet off for a day.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

js77 said:


> Looks banging! You’re only 69 once mate…..phuck the diet off for a day.


You're absolutely right mate, thanks.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> You're my least favourite of Ketones multiple personalities, far too mouthy for my liking.


Do you actually sleep on the floor with a mattress


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

UK2USA said:


> Today was my 69th birthday an my 8 and 10 year old daughters took me out to eat - five weeks into a cut mind you, but it is my birthday, so.......Longhorn Steakhouse
> View attachment 217577
> 
> Followed by Jeremiah's Italian Ice
> ...


Looks good but even here in Northern Ireland we don’t put kids to work


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Looks good but even here in Northern Ireland we don’t put kids to work


They're both very well off and wouldn't have a clue what work is mate.


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

Tricky said:


> Do you actually sleep on the floor with a mattress


Yes.

I wouldn't lie to strangers on a forum; just like I wouldn't lie to people in real life.

It's becoming more and more apparent to me though, that all some people do on here is lie and pretend to be someone they're not. 

Maybe there *is* a mental health crisis after all


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Steak teriyaki tonight


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

As basic as can be,tried a new seasoning from all recipes which top notch.

Teaspoon of each done 500g chicken...
Pink salt,Basil,Rosemary,Garlic powder,Mustard powder,Paprika,Black pepper,Thyme,Celery salt,Cumin,Chilli powder,Parsley,
Website says chicken bouillon granuls but didn't have any.

@Cronus I know you where asking the other day for seasoning ideas


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

vlb said:


> Beat this
> 
> 8 humburgers and mushroom sauce.... And a builders erse 😂😂
> 
> ...


I just don't understand that meal. Looks nice and sounds nice. But did you actually order this seems so weird


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

The pictures I have seen they look so weird since the first page. Where are you guys ordering from or going to? Before you go oh I just live a life of work and normal money. If that's the case the case I'd rather eat at McDonald'. Honest I can go to a Sunday roast for £6 that's more filling and more nicer looking and proper than what I'm seeing


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Can't beat a roast Jack agreed! No matter what diet I've been on, I've always still had a roast.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Jackoffblades said:


> The pictures I have seen they look so weird since the first page. Where are you guys ordering from or going to? Before you go oh I just live a life of work and normal money. If that's the case the case I'd rather eat at McDonald'. Honest I can go to a Sunday roast for £6 that's more filling and more nicer looking and proper than what I'm seeing


The culinary connoisseur has spoken, as he takes a sip of his lukewarm can of cream soda topped up with a double measure from a 35CL bottle of Glen’s vodka.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> The culinary connoisseur has spoken, as he takes a sip of his lukewarm can of cream soda topped up with a double measure from a 35CL bottle of Glen’s vodka.


Shaken not stirred, mind.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Honey and brown sugar baked Salmon and half a baked, rustic potatoe......still cutting.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

DLTBB said:


> The culinary connoisseur has spoken, as he takes a sip of his lukewarm can of cream soda topped up with a double measure from a 35CL bottle of Glen’s vodka.


 ivseen
Well what ever but but these are shit from what seen. I know where I will go for a proper sunday roast infact why why do t don't I display it here that nice Sunday roast for no more than £7. I'm a man of my word so I'll do that....... We still friends though


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Post workout breaky…








Nice & spicy.

Lunch…


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Last night's protein meal 😁


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 217720


Good selection there


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Baked honey and brown sugar salmon, doesn't taste fishy or oily - don't knock it till you've tried it.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

UK2USA said:


> Baked honey and brown sugar salmon, doesn't taste fishy or oily - don't knock it till you've tried it.
> View attachment 217788


Has to taste oily for me to be honest. I love oily fish. But looks and sounds nice


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 217720


Chinese is my favorite takeaway


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Creamy Liguine with Chicken, Pasley and Mushrooms


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Jackoffblades said:


> ivseen
> Well what ever but but these are shit from what seen. I know where I will go for a proper sunday roast infact why why do t don't I display it here that nice Sunday roast for no more than £7. I'm a man of my word so I'll do that....... We still friends though


What a waste… £7 on food when you could have a Malibu and coke!


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

Thick layer of cream on the outside very nice, but sponge and jam inside very average. Certainly not worth £15. Wouldn't buy it again.


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

Afternoon snack of champions.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Never bother with BB food prep much, but here's today's effort


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Afternoon snack of champions.
> View attachment 219353


And mite I ask… do you eat this on the mattress?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Few of these cheeky bad boys this evening


----------



## rhino-t (Nov 21, 2021)

Quick snack before dinner, gambass pill pill, chips and eggs 😋


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

rhino-t said:


> Quick snack before dinner, gambass pill pill, chips and eggs 😋


You on holiday?


----------



## rhino-t (Nov 21, 2021)

Sort of, I came to Spain 5 years ago and never went back.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

rhino-t said:


> Sort of, I came to Spain 5 years ago and never went back.


Bien en ti


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

All inclusive. Tuna, beef & chicken with mixed bean salad


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Last one, fish & chicken based. Unless I get to the king prawns first…


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

hmgs said:


> Last one, fish & chicken based. Unless I get to the king prawns first…
> View attachment 219649


So colourful......


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

hmgs said:


> All inclusive. Tuna, beef & chicken with mixed bean salad
> View attachment 219644


That's gotta be the most depressing thing iv ever seen. My throat is dry looking at it


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

Jackoffblades said:


> That's gotta be the most depressing thing iv ever seen. My throat is dry looking at it


Way out of your league!! Wouldn’t find that in the waste bins behind the co-op where you normally go for your “meals”


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> View attachment 219656


Looks like your yorkie got pulled out the crematorium lad


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> That's gotta be the most depressing thing iv ever seen. My throat is dry looking at it


Just have a look around your piss ridden bedsit lad if you wanna beat it


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Misses put this together last night for herself last night as local Coop fridges went down so she scavenged what we had left, the Sausage is Veggie.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

low carbs today because I'm a fatty


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

Jackoffblades said:


> View attachment 219781
> low carbs today because I'm a fatty


You thrown up there? That looks rank.


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

Jackoffblades said:


> View attachment 219781
> low carbs today because I'm a fatty


Food on benefits


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

Popeye66 said:


> You thrown up there? That looks rank.


That's a gourmet meal compared to previous efforts of his (and mine).


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Popeye66 said:


> You thrown up there? That looks rank.


It's only chicken mate calm down


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> That's a gourmet meal compared to previous efforts of his (and mine).


I’m same, bloody useless at cooking, Mrs won’t let me anywhere near kitchen.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Getting back to less fancy food choices and tracking calories and macros
3600 cals
230g Pro
Fats and carbs interchange to make up the calories.
Today's meals as an example:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Post workout quick fix. Thin cut steak fried for 2 minutes, some eggs. Cinnamon Bagel and butter.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Spaghetti and meatballs G Man! One of my favourite meals!


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

G-man99 said:


> Getting back to less fancy food choices and tracking calories and macros
> 3600 cals
> 230g Pro
> Fats and carbs interchange to make up the calories.
> ...


Geek lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Saturday night fakeaway


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

Hours graft,grew up on shit like this.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Restless83 said:


> View attachment 220704
> 
> Hours graft,grew up on shit like this.


I got Bangers and Mash too 🤣


----------

